# Corking Champagne bottles



## wingnutooa (Apr 6, 2009)

i've got a friend that has saved me a bunch of bottles but 4 or 5 of them are champagne bottles.

are these a no no to use for bottling wine?

if i can use them, can i cork them just the same as a wine bottle? 


i've noticed the mouth is slightly smaller than the neck.


----------



## cpfan (Apr 6, 2009)

It depends mostly on your corker. Can it reduce the size of the cork to fit the bottle? Try a couple.

When I ran a Ferment on Premises, the compressed air corker was very successful with #9 corks and champagne/sparkling wine bottles. I don't have any personal experience with other corkers.

Steve


----------



## Wade E (Apr 6, 2009)

See if a dime fits in there, if it fits perfect then use a #9 cork, if it doesnt fit then go with a #8. If its pretty loose then I wouldnt do it.


----------



## wingnutooa (Apr 6, 2009)

Wade - 

is that a standard for all bottles or just the champagne bottles.


i've been wondering what size cork to get for the other bottles i've got.


and i've got a portuguese floor corker.


----------



## cpfan (Apr 6, 2009)

I use #9s in everything with my floor corker. The corker will squeeze a #8 or a #9 down to the same diameter. It either fits or it doesn't fit.

Steve


----------



## Wade E (Apr 6, 2009)

As long as you have a Port. floor corker then you shouldnt have a problem getting #9's in a smaller bottle but for the people with a hand corker Id follow the above method or you will get very frustrated fast. If the bottles are bigger then the dime then i would be a little weary as you might not get a good seal!


----------

